# ClientExec and WHM



## THFSmaster (Apr 14, 2008)

Hello,
I just purchased ClientExec from my webhosting company.
I have WHM 11.20.0 cPanel 11.22.0-E23176
CENTOS Enterprise 5 i686 on virtuozzo - WHM X v3.1.0
and for CE i have Version 3.0.2 
Now. When I try to have a customer register, everything goes fine.... EXCEPT! 
1: The account does not get set up automatically, under admin > plugins > services i see


> NOTICE: Crontab is not available in your system or you don't have permission to use it. Therefore, you must enable the plugins you wish to use, and manually enter through your hosting control panel its correspondent cron job.


I scroll down to the plugin i want to use (Order Processor)
and it says


> Cron Job: Error: couldn't find location of PHP binary


Now. I think this may be related in some way, but am not sure...
When i try to activate an account immediatly, i get this


> Cpanel Account Creation Failure: The package was not found on the server. Package CE4 testdomainnet.org has been activated. Package(s) activated successfully


I have given CE (under admin > servers > servers)
my root login to WHM, and its password, and have selected Cpanel...
Any ideas?
Jacob


----------



## Mudley (Apr 7, 2008)

contact your host, they should get this resolved for you

i had issues with my clientexec originally as well, turns out there were naming discrepancies between the account types i had set up and the account types in my WHM


----------



## THFSmaster (Apr 14, 2008)

Yes,
The problem is... we are our own host....
I bought this, put it on our dedicated server, etc...


----------



## Mudley (Apr 7, 2008)

ohhh
i was thrown off by this line: "I just purchased ClientExec from my webhosting company."


----------



## THFSmaster (Apr 14, 2008)

no... this is how it works, though it is unimportant
I buy dedicated server
I ask people i bought it from for ClientExec (cheaper through them)
They say here is your license
here are the files
I install it
now thats where i am up to


----------



## haswalt (Nov 22, 2004)

Do you have a managed server? If so you can ask them to have a look as this is part of the service.

Check the setup, if it can't find the path to you php binary, make sure you have php installed correctly and that the path is exported correctly. Then check where clientexec is looking for the binary, usually something /usr/bin/php.

Makre sure the package names are identicale in clientexec and whm, unless they are the same then it won't work ,this is the same with an billing system.

Must admit i've never used clietnexec. i use WHMCS (is free through my datacenter).

Harry


----------

